# Dan's Blackbutt Roubo Bench



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Beginning*

Have you ever started a project, given yourself a budget and a time frame… and then well… you go over budget… and you need that new tool… oh and you got busy, or had to redo something… and well…

If you haven't; welcome to woodworking. I'm sure you'll enjoy your first project and many more to come.

At the start of 2009 I decided I wanted to build a new workbench. I was taking on a new job so I decided 12 months would be a good time frame. Now we're up to month 14 and… should be done by July.

I did my research; book's by Schleining and Schwarz, blogs; Woodworking Magazine, The Renaissance Woodworker, and Khalaf's Oud and reviews Australian Wood Review and Fine Woodworking.

This should be a mighty workbench. The process started with a Roubo Design, a rough sketch, half a tonne of coastal blackbutt, 6 generations of design process, 3 generations of vice configurations, a new thicknesser, and a few innovations.

Blackbutt is a Australian Hardwood that grows locally. It's very hard, and weighs 900kg/m3. Making the 2.6m bench around 300kg or 660lbs.

I'll add more photos and specific about innovations to design and processes as we go.









Blogged at Lost Art Press.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Have you ever started a project, given yourself a budget and a time frame… and then well… you go over budget… and you need that new tool… oh and you got busy, or had to redo something… and well…
> 
> ...


Fabulous looking bench… I would probably take 3 times that long and still go over time and budget..
Can't wait to see each step as you progress.
Larry


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Have you ever started a project, given yourself a budget and a time frame… and then well… you go over budget… and you need that new tool… oh and you got busy, or had to redo something… and well…
> 
> ...


Looks like a great workbench.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Have you ever started a project, given yourself a budget and a time frame… and then well… you go over budget… and you need that new tool… oh and you got busy, or had to redo something… and well…
> 
> ...


Wish I had built a decent bench when I first started woodworking.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Design Process*

The decision to go Roubo
After my initial research, I like many woodworkers, fell in love with the roubo. My old benches were designed to be portable or were made from old desks. They never stood still. Planning, even chiselling would cause them to move about. There's something rather solid about having 5"x5" legs.

Size
Originally, I thought I could do most of my work on a 3'x3' bench. All my heavy chopping/sawing on a solid base and use work horses to support large pieces. Then I thought 2 benches 3×3 would be good… I still think this would be a useful and practical solution. After some discussion the final decision was more a more traditional 8 1/2' by 2'. This allows you to reach over the workbench, and also can support long pieces required for table construction.

Vice Configuration
I debated vice configuration for a while. Options included:
1. Leg + Shoulder
2. Leg + Wagon
3. Simple Quick release
4. Leg + Sliding Leg
5. Leg + Sliding Leg + Wagon
6. Leg + Pattern Makers
7. Quick release + Pattern Makers

After reading a number of reviews, and discussing the issues at the Australian Woodwork Forums it was obvious that people loved wagon vices, pattern makers were expensive, and a quick release or leg vice didn't make too much difference to function.

The final decision was; leg, sliding leg, and wagon. A tax break at the same time enable me to pick up the benchcrafted models.









The Sketchup Process
The sketchup model then underwent 6 major re-visions.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Design Process*
> 
> The decision to go Roubo
> After my initial research, I like many woodworkers, fell in love with the roubo. My old benches were designed to be portable or were made from old desks. They never stood still. Planning, even chiselling would cause them to move about. There's something rather solid about having 5"x5" legs.
> ...


Keep posting I am still reading..


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Design Process*
> 
> The decision to go Roubo
> After my initial research, I like many woodworkers, fell in love with the roubo. My old benches were designed to be portable or were made from old desks. They never stood still. Planning, even chiselling would cause them to move about. There's something rather solid about having 5"x5" legs.
> ...


Can't wait to see the pics as you go along.
Nice design and a lot of thought.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Design Process*
> 
> The decision to go Roubo
> After my initial research, I like many woodworkers, fell in love with the roubo. My old benches were designed to be portable or were made from old desks. They never stood still. Planning, even chiselling would cause them to move about. There's something rather solid about having 5"x5" legs.
> ...


Wow, anyone using those beautiful Bench Crafted Vises is definitely building a serious bench I can't wait to see this thing progress. Thank you so much for sharing this project.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Design Process*
> 
> The decision to go Roubo
> After my initial research, I like many woodworkers, fell in love with the roubo. My old benches were designed to be portable or were made from old desks. They never stood still. Planning, even chiselling would cause them to move about. There's something rather solid about having 5"x5" legs.
> ...


I'm liking it, keep going cause a bench will help you do more than anything else could.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Timber & The Initial Cuts*

*The Source of Timber - Boutique Timbers*
I purchase the vast majority of my timber from Mal Ward of Boutique Timbers. Mal is an interesting bloke, who lives on a small property near Port Macquarie, NSW, Australia. (He is also brother of Tony, a fellow LumberJock.) His property is just littered with stacks and stacks and stacks of timber. He deals in a variety of species and primarily sells in rough slab form. 
















Yes, they are joey's or baby kangaroos








Boutique Timbers at the Sydney Working with Wood Expo









A demostration of a Lucus Mill used by Botique Timbers

*The Choice of Timber*
Blackbutt is a Australian Hardwood that grows locally. It's very hard, and weighs 900kg/m3. Making the 2.6m bench around 300kg or 660lbs. It's Junka score is similar to Ash. I haven't worked out the weight comparison yet.









*The Selection of Timber*
I arranged a time the visit Boutique Timbers to select from Tas. Myrtle slabs for another project. While there I ordered 9 slabs of blackbutt. 10'x 1 3/4" x Tapered 15"-18". I had this shipped 300km to where I now live. Cost me $80 to move 1.1 tonne of wood. I wasn't too fussy with board selection. Cost is per usable area. Some where better than others.










*Initial Cuts*
After unloading it all into my workshop I got working on the initial cuts. I used a $3 chalk line to mark out and my trusty Makita 5007MGK -185MM circ saw to make the cuts. It is around this point that I realize a massive tract saw would be infinitely better. My cuts were relatively straight however over 10' I was upto 1/4-1/2" off. Now when jointing if you lose 1/4" on every board.. that's a lot. Oh well, you do the best you can, with what you have.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Timber & The Initial Cuts*
> 
> *The Source of Timber - Boutique Timbers*
> I purchase the vast majority of my timber from Mal Ward of Boutique Timbers. Mal is an interesting bloke, who lives on a small property near Port Macquarie, NSW, Australia. (He is also brother of Tony, a fellow LumberJock.) His property is just littered with stacks and stacks and stacks of timber. He deals in a variety of species and primarily sells in rough slab form.
> ...


a) Very fun pics. Thanks for taking us along.

b) I've (we've?) faced the same problem, in ripping larger panels with the circ saw.

The best way I've found to get around it is to use my brad nailer, and nail a long strip of skinny ply-1" wide, or so-as my guide-anything that's been through the jointer.

I have clamp on straight edges and a circ saw guide (good for up to … IIRC …. 8'), but like the idea that … if I'm careful with my angles … I can extend the strip of wood by just adding another and another and another. You can always follow your chalk line, to ensure the guide strips are straight, too.

Cheers!


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *Timber & The Initial Cuts*
> 
> *The Source of Timber - Boutique Timbers*
> I purchase the vast majority of my timber from Mal Ward of Boutique Timbers. Mal is an interesting bloke, who lives on a small property near Port Macquarie, NSW, Australia. (He is also brother of Tony, a fellow LumberJock.) His property is just littered with stacks and stacks and stacks of timber. He deals in a variety of species and primarily sells in rough slab form.
> ...


Larry's reminded me that the Torque WorkCentre would make easy work of ripping the long boards. (Max rip 3.5m, cross cut 1.3m). It's a new tool, which is simple, solid and well worth checking out. I think you'll see a lot more of it in the future.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Timber & The Initial Cuts*
> 
> *The Source of Timber - Boutique Timbers*
> I purchase the vast majority of my timber from Mal Ward of Boutique Timbers. Mal is an interesting bloke, who lives on a small property near Port Macquarie, NSW, Australia. (He is also brother of Tony, a fellow LumberJock.) His property is just littered with stacks and stacks and stacks of timber. He deals in a variety of species and primarily sells in rough slab form.
> ...


Daniel, 
This is an exciting project, one that I am really enjoying.

I can't wait to see how you are able to construct what looks to be a very well designed work bench.

Keep the post coming!

Does anyone in the states know do we have this wood over here, if so do we call it Blackbutt, too.

Looks like nice stuff.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Top: part 1*

The next step in the project was to cut the laminates 4 1/2" x 100 x ~1 3/4". I chose the sections with the best (ie. straight) grain for this. In retrospectoscope I should have thought - I need straight pieces for the long stretches, and which pieces do I want to have showing. Tricky fiddleback grain although attractive was very hard to work.









(Note: my old workbench in front of it.)









































Here you can see I carefully planned sections for bench dog holes, space for the sliding leg vice, and space for wagon vice. This is a little innovation which saved me time and energy later.









All glued up. Titebond 3 and every clamp in the shop. I glued it up in sections of 3-4 and then two halves, flattening each section as I went. With the retrospectoscope I might have left the two halves separate. I debated this for a week or so… and then decided to glue it up. Did I make the right decision.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Top: part 1*
> 
> The next step in the project was to cut the laminates 4 1/2" x 100 x ~1 3/4". I chose the sections with the best (ie. straight) grain for this. In retrospectoscope I should have thought - I need straight pieces for the long stretches, and which pieces do I want to have showing. Tricky fiddleback grain although attractive was very hard to work.
> 
> ...


This is going to be awesome.. Dan


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Top: part 1*
> 
> The next step in the project was to cut the laminates 4 1/2" x 100 x ~1 3/4". I chose the sections with the best (ie. straight) grain for this. In retrospectoscope I should have thought - I need straight pieces for the long stretches, and which pieces do I want to have showing. Tricky fiddleback grain although attractive was very hard to work.
> 
> ...


It's going to be a great and heavy bench Dan..


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Top: part 1*
> 
> The next step in the project was to cut the laminates 4 1/2" x 100 x ~1 3/4". I chose the sections with the best (ie. straight) grain for this. In retrospectoscope I should have thought - I need straight pieces for the long stretches, and which pieces do I want to have showing. Tricky fiddleback grain although attractive was very hard to work.
> 
> ...


These project are most favorite of all post, it already taking on the beastly appearance. Enjoy your workbench build Dan it will be a workmate for a lifetime.BC


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Top: part 1*
> 
> The next step in the project was to cut the laminates 4 1/2" x 100 x ~1 3/4". I chose the sections with the best (ie. straight) grain for this. In retrospectoscope I should have thought - I need straight pieces for the long stretches, and which pieces do I want to have showing. Tricky fiddleback grain although attractive was very hard to work.
> 
> ...


very good work!


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Top: part 1*
> 
> The next step in the project was to cut the laminates 4 1/2" x 100 x ~1 3/4". I chose the sections with the best (ie. straight) grain for this. In retrospectoscope I should have thought - I need straight pieces for the long stretches, and which pieces do I want to have showing. Tricky fiddleback grain although attractive was very hard to work.
> 
> ...


Looks very good, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Top: part 1*
> 
> The next step in the project was to cut the laminates 4 1/2" x 100 x ~1 3/4". I chose the sections with the best (ie. straight) grain for this. In retrospectoscope I should have thought - I need straight pieces for the long stretches, and which pieces do I want to have showing. Tricky fiddleback grain although attractive was very hard to work.
> 
> ...


You is making great progress on the top.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Handles: Part 1*


(Click for fullsize pic)

I need to make/have made some handles for the steel rod that functions as the parallel bar stopper. I've come up with a few possibilities trying to incorporate the concave, and convex curves of other details on the bench, as well as traditional chisel design. The bench is blackbutt, the vise handles rosewood. I have blackbutt (fiddleback, burl or straight), redgum or blackwood available to use. (Discussion at WoodWork Forums.)

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

DoctorDan said:


> *Handles: Part 1*
> 
> 
> (Click for fullsize pic)
> ...


C, H, and G would be my choice, because they all would accept a quick grip with little eye contact. The other seem to ornate and have a margin of error if not making direct eye contact with. Just my thoughts, nice choice in handle as well.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Handles: Part 1*
> 
> 
> (Click for fullsize pic)
> ...


This bench should be displayed on a turntable for all to see when done. It's going to be one of the nicest benches around for sure. Thanks for another peak as this projects evolves.


----------



## JohnnyW (Feb 7, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *Handles: Part 1*
> 
> 
> (Click for fullsize pic)
> ...


I'd go for C (without the end groove), G or H, just like blackcherry. I think the others are either a bit too slight (A & E), too ornate ( B) or not so practical has handles ( D and F).


----------



## JustinB (Feb 6, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *Handles: Part 1*
> 
> 
> (Click for fullsize pic)
> ...


Personally I like H. Nice shape with some decorative touches. Looking forward to further entries. I am thinking of starting a Roubo myself and I am really appreciating how you are documenting your journey. Keep it up.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Top: part 2*










After the glue up of the bench top I moved onto some initial hand flattening. With the top in two halves and then again as a single piece; I took to the number 5 and number 7 stanleys (and a lot of sharpening). My new veritas straight end came into it's own at this point.










Recognizing that it might be some time until i'm up to 'finishing' the top, I gave it a quick sand and a thin layer of shellac.









(The father-in-law inspecting the progress.)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Top: part 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon you are going to have forearms like POPEYE.
That is coming along nicely… can't wait for it to be finished… although I am enjoying the journey as much as you are…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Top: part 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great progress on the workbench.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Top: part 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work!


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Top: part 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This project is looking good.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Vices*

*The Hardware*
Deciding on what type and which brand of vice to use was an ordeal in its self. I have to say I changed the design a number of times - eventually deciding on a leg, sliding leg, and tail vice. Then I had to decide on brand. Well… should I buy cheap carbatec $40 ones… or should I go traditional Big Wooden Vice style… but I couldn't go past BenchCrafted. Two factors stood out… the precision build and the use of a wheel rather than a T bar which provides nice control and also speed.


















I was a little disappointed, that after 2-3 weeks admiring my vices in my lounge room I notice significant rust. (Some metho, steel wool, and light machine oil and it was easy to fix.) I should also note that the BenchCrafted vices (plus postage to Australia) were by far the biggest expensive (3/4 the cost of the entire bench.)

















Now having the hardware, I needed some wood.

*The Legs*
This part was easy. Final dimensions 142mm (5 1/2") x 130mm (5 1/16").









*The Chops*
The chops are made of 44mm blackbutt. After several sketches I came up with this design. The majority of the curves were produced by extensive Forster drilling. 1/8" round over was added to all components.









Some work in progress photos.
























*The Parallel Guides*
A simple twist on classic roubo.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Vices*
> 
> *The Hardware*
> Deciding on what type and which brand of vice to use was an ordeal in its self. I have to say I changed the design a number of times - eventually deciding on a leg, sliding leg, and tail vice. Then I had to decide on brand. Well… should I buy cheap carbatec $40 ones… or should I go traditional Big Wooden Vice style… but I couldn't go past BenchCrafted. Two factors stood out… the precision build and the use of a wheel rather than a T bar which provides nice control and also speed.
> ...


Nice progress.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Vices*
> 
> *The Hardware*
> Deciding on what type and which brand of vice to use was an ordeal in its self. I have to say I changed the design a number of times - eventually deciding on a leg, sliding leg, and tail vice. Then I had to decide on brand. Well… should I buy cheap carbatec $40 ones… or should I go traditional Big Wooden Vice style… but I couldn't go past BenchCrafted. Two factors stood out… the precision build and the use of a wheel rather than a T bar which provides nice control and also speed.
> ...


Daniel, your detail designs are very classy, two thumbs up.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Vices*
> 
> *The Hardware*
> Deciding on what type and which brand of vice to use was an ordeal in its self. I have to say I changed the design a number of times - eventually deciding on a leg, sliding leg, and tail vice. Then I had to decide on brand. Well… should I buy cheap carbatec $40 ones… or should I go traditional Big Wooden Vice style… but I couldn't go past BenchCrafted. Two factors stood out… the precision build and the use of a wheel rather than a T bar which provides nice control and also speed.
> ...


Sweet! Your bench with those wheels is going to have that "extreme technical functionality" look to it.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## JustinB (Feb 6, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Vices*
> 
> *The Hardware*
> Deciding on what type and which brand of vice to use was an ordeal in its self. I have to say I changed the design a number of times - eventually deciding on a leg, sliding leg, and tail vice. Then I had to decide on brand. Well… should I buy cheap carbatec $40 ones… or should I go traditional Big Wooden Vice style… but I couldn't go past BenchCrafted. Two factors stood out… the precision build and the use of a wheel rather than a T bar which provides nice control and also speed.
> ...


Those vices are going to be great. I can't wait to see how this whole bench turns out, especially the sliding leg vice.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Metal Work*

*Metal Work*
I can list the number of metal work project I've completed on one hand. All of which I completed at school. However, the need arose when some research showed certain components of this build required re-enforcement.

*Strong Underwear*
Before I glued the top, I cut a section to receive the spike from the sliding leg vice. Despite the 140mm of wood between the slot and the front, several sliding leg vices I've seen (including Bill Liebold's ), use metal to prevent warping of the bench front. Using coach screws I installed 3×40x40mm galvanised steel angle.


















*A Stronger Stretcher*
I also needed to re-enforce the bottom section. Not only does this re-enforce the vice, it also reduces twist and warp in the stretcher. I used 2 pieces of 3×30x30mm galvanised steel angle, attached with coach screws.


















*The Sliding Leg Vice Spike*
The final piece is a little more delicate. This is the spike which bolts to the sliding leg and runs in the groove on the underneath of the table. This pieces uses 2×20x20mm aluminum angle. I used a drill to remove most of the material for the slots, and a router to clean up the edges, using structural epoxy to hold it in place. The slots allow the spike to be flush with the top for installing, and than raised vertically into the groove under the bench.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Metal Work*
> 
> *Metal Work*
> I can list the number of metal work project I've completed on one hand. All of which I completed at school. However, the need arose when some research showed certain components of this build required re-enforcement.
> ...


This is huge..


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Metal Work*
> 
> *Metal Work*
> I can list the number of metal work project I've completed on one hand. All of which I completed at school. However, the need arose when some research showed certain components of this build required re-enforcement.
> ...


I really like the use of metal in the vice spike for Rigidity. Thanks for sharing your progress.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *Metal Work*
> 
> *Metal Work*
> I can list the number of metal work project I've completed on one hand. All of which I completed at school. However, the need arose when some research showed certain components of this build required re-enforcement.
> ...


Very interesting..


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Handles: Part 2*

Some of you may remember a previous post, where I was looking for someone to turn the handles required for the bench. Old Pete from the Australian Woodwork Forums answered the call.









The original handle brain storm.









The completed project, arrived in the mail today. The timber is Australian Blackwood. Pete, was more than generous, turned two alternate handles for the wheels, and two handles for the pins, and offered to re-make them if they don't feel right. I do like the online woodworking community.

More pics @ theloveofwood.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Handles: Part 2*
> 
> Some of you may remember a previous post, where I was looking for someone to turn the handles required for the bench. Old Pete from the Australian Woodwork Forums answered the call.
> 
> ...


Good job, thanks for giving us a look.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

DoctorDan said:


> *Handles: Part 2*
> 
> Some of you may remember a previous post, where I was looking for someone to turn the handles required for the bench. Old Pete from the Australian Woodwork Forums answered the call.
> 
> ...


Please forward burnisher, I just know it will fit my hand…lol These handle came out first rate, the Australian Blackwood has a beautiful color flow. Can't wait to see the final bench you chose one of the more intricate and beautiful ones to make. Great series of blog, enjoy…Blkcherry


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

DoctorDan said:


> *Handles: Part 2*
> 
> Some of you may remember a previous post, where I was looking for someone to turn the handles required for the bench. Old Pete from the Australian Woodwork Forums answered the call.
> 
> ...


Just send the handle, i have a hock burnisher that is just a hard rod. That handle and i were made for each other.  *Beautiful work*. thanks for making us suffer.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Sliding Leg - Video*

*Introduction*
The sliding leg vice offers a great deal of versatility, offering the function of a twin screw vice, but at a variable screw to screw distant of up to 1.6m.

*Video - The Leg*





*Feature 1 - Parallel Below the Shelf*
The first problem I noticed with sliding leg vices is the parallel bar sliding along the shelf colliding with anything you were planning to store on the shelf. To overcome this, I put the parallel guide underneath the bench. To achieve this I reduced the height of the wheel brackets and raised the shelf. The trade off is to remove the vice you need to undo 4 bolts.

















*Feature 2 - Wheels*
Typically people use a 'V' groove where the sliding leg moves wood on wood. My vice weighs 20-30kg, so this produced unacceptable friction. To overcome this I used 4×2" wheels.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Sliding Leg - Video*
> 
> *Introduction*
> The sliding leg vice offers a great deal of versatility, offering the function of a twin screw vice, but at a variable screw to screw distant of up to 1.6m.
> ...


Video is great I like how smooth and easy it moves. Looks great the nicest bench I've seen. Whats next?


----------



## JohnnyW (Feb 7, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Sliding Leg - Video*
> 
> *Introduction*
> The sliding leg vice offers a great deal of versatility, offering the function of a twin screw vice, but at a variable screw to screw distant of up to 1.6m.
> ...


Wow! I didn't really get a sense of scale from the earlier posts, but seeing stuff in the background shows what a piece of wood engineering this is. I cant wait to see that vise in use.


----------



## JustinB (Feb 6, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Sliding Leg - Video*
> 
> *Introduction*
> The sliding leg vice offers a great deal of versatility, offering the function of a twin screw vice, but at a variable screw to screw distant of up to 1.6m.
> ...


Very nice work. I am greatly enjoying following this build. It will be quite the bench when it is done and I appreciate all of the design work you've put it. Nice to work on and great to look at. Keep it up.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Sliding Leg - Video*
> 
> *Introduction*
> The sliding leg vice offers a great deal of versatility, offering the function of a twin screw vice, but at a variable screw to screw distant of up to 1.6m.
> ...


neat idea! very well executed.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Shelf*

*Design*
The shelf was originally flush with the top of the stretchers. However, because the stretchers needed to be so high, and the screw so low, that limited my storage. To counter this, I've lowered the shelf within the stretchers. This also made away with support pieces.

















*Construction*
Lacking the new lei-nielson tongue and groove plane (I have a birthday soon… anyone… anyone…) I used a circ saw and a small router to cut the tongue and groove joins. It was a little rough, a few pieces went for scrap, but I got some nice pieces. 

























*Finish - just need a bench*
A little sanding, oil, sanding and they came up quite nicely. When I install them on the bench, I'll drop a bit of silicon in the joints as a soft spacer.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Shelf*
> 
> *Design*
> The shelf was originally flush with the top of the stretchers. However, because the stretchers needed to be so high, and the screw so low, that limited my storage. To counter this, I've lowered the shelf within the stretchers. This also made away with support pieces.
> ...


It would have been more fun with the Lie Nielsen T & G plane …..so…..someone please buy this for Dan for his birthday…preferably someone who loves him very much…


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Shelf*
> 
> *Design*
> The shelf was originally flush with the top of the stretchers. However, because the stretchers needed to be so high, and the screw so low, that limited my storage. To counter this, I've lowered the shelf within the stretchers. This also made away with support pieces.
> ...


I'm not fussy… I'll accept planes from anyone… lol.


----------



## JohnnyW (Feb 7, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Shelf*
> 
> *Design*
> The shelf was originally flush with the top of the stretchers. However, because the stretchers needed to be so high, and the screw so low, that limited my storage. To counter this, I've lowered the shelf within the stretchers. This also made away with support pieces.
> ...


It's amaxing how much work goes into this bench, even on something relatively simple like the shelf. It looks really good with the finish. Nice work, Dan.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Stretchers: Part 1*

*Design*
The four legs are connected by 7 stretchers; 2 on the short sides, 2 at the front, 1 at the back.

*Progress*
I had been waiting for a new Chris Vesper Square before cutting the joinery. However, this week I received news that the square I expected for Christmas, will be arriving closer to July. So I decided to just use my old trusty $3 square. The results were actually quite good.


















I made the tenons using a circ saw and guide. Not a romantic hand tool technique but it works. 

















Then cleaned up with a chisel and rasp.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

DoctorDan said:


> *Stretchers: Part 1*
> 
> *Design*
> The four legs are connected by 7 stretchers; 2 on the short sides, 2 at the front, 1 at the back.
> ...


*A great looking bench, it should last you many years.*


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *Stretchers: Part 1*
> 
> *Design*
> The four legs are connected by 7 stretchers; 2 on the short sides, 2 at the front, 1 at the back.
> ...


This is a very nice project, you are going to be the coolest kid on the block when it is done.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Stretchers: Part 1*
> 
> *Design*
> The four legs are connected by 7 stretchers; 2 on the short sides, 2 at the front, 1 at the back.
> ...


Its really coming along, I can't wait to see the finished bench.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Design: Part 3 - Sketchup*

During the design process lasted 6 generations of sketchup designs. The final model (which doesn't include some decorative details and is 10cm taller than the final build) is now available online.










Google Warehouse


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Design: Part 3 - Sketchup*
> 
> During the design process lasted 6 generations of sketchup designs. The final model (which doesn't include some decorative details and is 10cm taller than the final build) is now available online.
> 
> ...


ohhhh. Thats smart.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Design: Part 3 - Sketchup*
> 
> During the design process lasted 6 generations of sketchup designs. The final model (which doesn't include some decorative details and is 10cm taller than the final build) is now available online.
> 
> ...


I love your solution for the front stretcher to allow such easy movement of the slider while allowing the parallel guide to not interfere with the shelf. Brilliant design, may have to do a retrofit for my own Roubo.


----------



## brownkm (Feb 9, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Design: Part 3 - Sketchup*
> 
> During the design process lasted 6 generations of sketchup designs. The final model (which doesn't include some decorative details and is 10cm taller than the final build) is now available online.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's gonna be an awesome bench, mate. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Undercarriage *

*The Undercarriage*
I've already made progress on the Stretchers, Shelf and glue up for the legs.

The legs however are little complicated… I made a list…
- 7 Stretchers = 14 mortises (2 pairs interlocking) - done
- Drawer bore pins = many holes - leg holes done, tenon holes to go.
- 1 Parallel Guide = 1 through mortise - drilled, yet to clean up
- Screw Mechanism = 1×35mm hole and - done, need to sand
- Screw Mechanism = mortise for screw nut - not yet
- Screw Mechanism = mortise for acetyl brushing - not yet
- 2 wheel mounts = 6 holes, tapped - not yet
- Holdfast/bench dog holes/storage = several 3/4" holes - not


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *The Undercarriage *
> 
> *The Undercarriage*
> I've already made progress on the Stretchers, Shelf and glue up for the legs.
> ...


This is looking good my friend… keep at it… worth it in the long run.. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Undercarriage Glue Up*

The bench undercarriage is now together. Glue-ups are by far the most stressful period of any project. I did this in stages.

First the legs to the front and back carriage. Then with the front on it's side, glued the mortises and tenons (titebond III), inserted the shelf pieces unglued, and then (with the wifes help) lifted the back on top to drop into place (with the mallet's help), then put it on it's legs, the ratcheted straps to square, then drawbores.









Aspect view of the bench.









Dry glue up.









View of the tongue and groove 3/8" blackbutt shelf rabbet into the stretchers. I inserted silicone (the bathroom variety) into the grooves. This allows some expansion, without rattle.

















Glide leg vice mounts.









Ratchet straps used to tighten things and square them prior to drawbores.









Some draw bore pins needed more encouragement than they could handle.

Now… off to work…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *Undercarriage Glue Up*
> 
> The bench undercarriage is now together. Glue-ups are by far the most stressful period of any project. I did this in stages.
> 
> ...


It's getting close now


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

DoctorDan said:


> *Undercarriage Glue Up*
> 
> The bench undercarriage is now together. Glue-ups are by far the most stressful period of any project. I did this in stages.
> 
> ...


Massive.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Undercarriage Glue Up*
> 
> The bench undercarriage is now together. Glue-ups are by far the most stressful period of any project. I did this in stages.
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Undercarriage Over Top*

A little shaping (rasp to miter the round overs), a little sanding, and a little oil. It's starting to look like a bench… only upside down. Now just need some help to flip it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *Undercarriage Over Top*
> 
> A little shaping (rasp to miter the round overs), a little sanding, and a little oil. It's starting to look like a bench… only upside down. Now just need some help to flip it.


wood thats going to be great


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Undercarriage Over Top*
> 
> A little shaping (rasp to miter the round overs), a little sanding, and a little oil. It's starting to look like a bench… only upside down. Now just need some help to flip it.


Sturdy, well featured and good looking! What more could you ask for (in a workbench)?


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Back on your feet and looking like a real workbench*

I'm making progress on the workbench. Over the past few weeks I completed the glue up of the base. I assembled it upside down to allow work on the base without having to manipulate the heavy top. This morning with a little bit of planning, levering and muscle power, it's back on it's feet. It's actually starting to look like a workbench now


















Now the fiddly pieces… end caps… vices… The individual components are largely complete but the assembly has only just begun.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Back on your feet and looking like a real workbench*
> 
> I'm making progress on the workbench. Over the past few weeks I completed the glue up of the base. I assembled it upside down to allow work on the base without having to manipulate the heavy top. This morning with a little bit of planning, levering and muscle power, it's back on it's feet. It's actually starting to look like a workbench now
> 
> ...


Lucky you are still a young man.. you will get many years of service from this monster… looking good Doc.


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Back on your feet and looking like a real workbench*
> 
> I'm making progress on the workbench. Over the past few weeks I completed the glue up of the base. I assembled it upside down to allow work on the base without having to manipulate the heavy top. This morning with a little bit of planning, levering and muscle power, it's back on it's feet. It's actually starting to look like a workbench now
> 
> ...


imo it's a pity not to be able to move around such a mighty bench; haven't you enough room to place it orthogonal to the window wall?
(majestic bench )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *Back on your feet and looking like a real workbench*
> 
> I'm making progress on the workbench. Over the past few weeks I completed the glue up of the base. I assembled it upside down to allow work on the base without having to manipulate the heavy top. This morning with a little bit of planning, levering and muscle power, it's back on it's feet. It's actually starting to look like a workbench now
> 
> ...


That's a killer bench your doing a good job.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*End Caps*

So there are two end caps. I made them a while ago. Laminated two pieces of wood. Drilled the bulk of it on the drill press. Tidied it with router and chisels. They will be attached with slotted bolts and captured nuts. 

































End Cap 1.

























End Cap 2.









































Unfortunately end cap 2 is not up to standard. It is is about 2-3 degrees out. Which means it is not accurate enough for the wagon vice. The solution, which will have to wait, is a straight edge and a router. However, as I'm seem waiting on my Vesper Tools square… I shall wait for that.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *End Caps*
> 
> So there are two end caps. I made them a while ago. Laminated two pieces of wood. Drilled the bulk of it on the drill press. Tidied it with router and chisels. They will be attached with slotted bolts and captured nuts.
> 
> ...


Looks like your almost there. I was wondering how you are going to allow for wood movement with you end caps.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *End Caps*
> 
> So there are two end caps. I made them a while ago. Laminated two pieces of wood. Drilled the bulk of it on the drill press. Tidied it with router and chisels. They will be attached with slotted bolts and captured nuts.
> 
> ...


The tenons are over sized about 1/4" laterally. The holes are slotted a similar extent.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *End Caps*
> 
> So there are two end caps. I made them a while ago. Laminated two pieces of wood. Drilled the bulk of it on the drill press. Tidied it with router and chisels. They will be attached with slotted bolts and captured nuts.
> 
> ...


Looks great. I wish I had a bench this nice, it should serve you for years.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *End Caps*
> 
> So there are two end caps. I made them a while ago. Laminated two pieces of wood. Drilled the bulk of it on the drill press. Tidied it with router and chisels. They will be attached with slotted bolts and captured nuts.
> 
> ...


Daniel, i am glad you posted about this. I have been wondering why ppl put these on benches. Is it like breadboards for benches?


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *End Caps*
> 
> So there are two end caps. I made them a while ago. Laminated two pieces of wood. Drilled the bulk of it on the drill press. Tidied it with router and chisels. They will be attached with slotted bolts and captured nuts.
> 
> ...


Naomi. From my reading and discussing with people about benches, the main reason people opt for a end cap is because they want to use it in some vice configuration (eg. wagon, or end vice.) It does have all the properties of an a normal bread board (namely, reduced end grain exposure, prevention of cupping, aesthetics) and the challenges (eg. wood expansion.)


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*1 and 3/4 leg vices installed*




























Photos and details at the love of wood.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *1 and 3/4 leg vices installed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan

This is a terrific job you are doing on the bench. You got several of us pretty envious and wanting to start one ourselves.

How long have you been doing woodworking?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *1 and 3/4 leg vices installed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've done such a great job on this bench it looks wonderful


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *1 and 3/4 leg vices installed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really appreciate all the posts and progress pictures you've shared. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *1 and 3/4 leg vices installed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been an excellent story. Makes wonder if I can find a reason for a new bench. Looks like you are getting to the point where the bench is helping you build itself.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bench Update - Penultimate Tour*










The bench is not quite finished but here's a sneak peak.

Bench tour @ the love of wood.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Bench Update - Penultimate Tour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a bench…you will have fun making things on that sucker… magnificent…


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *Bench Update - Penultimate Tour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real woodworker's bench, strong build, solid, sturdy & heavy - and really great finish. I love to have a bench like that, even for one day…...ha ha ha.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JiminPA (Jan 31, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *Bench Update - Penultimate Tour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just beautiful. A video tour of the finished product would be great-to see how the vises work, etc.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Bench Update - Penultimate Tour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning ! it looks good with that polished flywheel in the wrench

looking forward to see the big tour

Dennis


----------



## MickeyGee (Jun 23, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *Bench Update - Penultimate Tour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a real beauty man! Good luck moving it around the shop at 300+kg! A sure way to build some muscle.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Bench Update - Penultimate Tour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is an awesome build. Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------

